# Swapping parts over



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering what parts from the 05'-07' will fit on a 08' and up bike. Axles,exhaust etc. The reason is I blew my motor on my 05' and I found a 09' I might pick up and don't know if I should keep my old one for a parts quad.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as I know everything is the same for the most part. Springs, Axles, etc...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i thought the 05-07 axles had a different spline count than the 08+:thinking:. I may be wrong I thought I read that somewhere


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno. Definitely need to check. I didnt think there was but....


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Entire axles will swap but axle parts will not from my understanding


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That is correct. The spline count on the axle bar is different. You can't swap the axle pieces on the different bars but the complete axle will interchange.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Can I use the dyna ignition, or will a power commander take the place of that?


----------

